#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  вопрос знатокам санскрита

## Нанда

Доброй ночи! Очень хочу узнать написание мантры Хайягрива Гайатри на деванагари.Звучит она  так
АУМ ВАНИШВАРАЙЯ ВИДМАХЕ,
ХАЙЯГРИВАЙЯ ДХИМАХИ
ТАННО ХАЙЯГРИВАХ ПРАЧОДАЙЯТ

Облазил весь интернет,нашёл только одно изображение,да и то расплывчатое.Картинку с ним прикладываю.
Хочу спросить правильное ли там написание?Если да-напишите пожалуйста тоже самое более крупно и чётко,чтобы человек не знающий деванагари смог повторить написание,а если нет,то крупно и чётко с исправлениями)Заранее большое спасибо!!!

----------


## Асуман

Вот нагуглил:
ॐ वाणीश्वराय विद्महे हयग्रीवाय धीमहि तन्नो हयग्रीवः प्रचोदयात्।
oṁ vāṇīśvarāya vidmahe hayagrīvāya dhīmahi tanno hayagrīvaḥ pracodayāt
"Мы знаем владыку речи, мы будем медитировать на конеголового, и за это конеголовый погладит нас по головке или пошлёт нам счастье, или ещё что хорошее для нас придумает..." (Последнее слово слишком неопределённое, чтобы его однозначно переводить.) 

В этом типе мантр обычно используется три разных имени, однако тут в третьей части повторяется то же, что и во второй, что странно. В сети есть и другой вариант мантры:
ॐ वागीश्वराय विद्महे हयग्रीवाय धीमहि तन्नो हंसः प्रचोदयात्।
oṁ vāgīśvarāya vidmahe hayagrīvāya dhīmahi tanno haṁsaḥ pracodayāt
Тут vāgīśvara - тоже "повелитель речи", а haṁsa - "лебедь, гусь".

----------

Pedma Kalzang (11.11.2012), Влади (21.07.2013), Нанда (11.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2012)

----------


## Нанда

Да согласен в каждой гайятри-мантре присутствуют три разных имени (эпитета) божества и три одинаковых действия: постижение, медитация и побуждение. В общем виде гайятри-мантры можно перевести так: Да постигнем мы (имя 1). Для этого будем медитировать на (имя 2). Да побудит нас к этому (имя 3).Эта мантра единственное исключение,но вроде пишут,что это так и должно быть. Первый перевод совпадает с тем,что у меня на картинке-значит все правильно)Зато теперь,благодаря вам видно всё чётко и понятно!!Спасибо большое за помощь!!!!)

----------


## Асуман

> Первый перевод совпадает с тем,что у меня на картинке-значит все правильно)


Только на картинке неправильно.

----------


## Нанда

> Только на картинке неправильно.


Почему??вроде написание всех слов совпадает,не считая запятой и двух палочек??

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

На фотке вначале वनी вместо वाणी.

----------


## Асуман

А ещё на фотке слог द्म dma во втором слове косячно нарисован.

----------


## Нанда

> А ещё на фотке слог द्म dma во втором слове косячно нарисован.


Ааа да)Сейчас вижу по поводу первого слова.А фотка между прочем из книги гуру какого-то-вот и покупай после этого книги)А ещё у  меня вопрос по поводу запятой и двух палочек)Например я беру текст,который вы мне прислали,но хочу его расположить как на этой фотке.Насколько я понял запятая и палочки-это как ударения и перенос??так вот нужно ли мне будет их использовать или можно просто разбить фразу на 3 части??

----------


## Асуман

Палочки - это санскритские знаки пунктуации. В конце фразы они соответствуют нашей точке. Но в стихах они маркируют конец стихотворной строки. Размер гаятри состоит из трёх частей по 8 слогов с паузой после второй части. Одинарная палочка тут обозначает паузу после 2й части, а двойная - конец стиха. Ведическая гаятри имеет такой вид:
तत्सवितुर्वरेण्यं भर्गो देवस्य धीमहि। धियो यो नः प्रचोदयात्॥
tat savitur vareṇyaṁ bhargo devasya dhīmahi | dhīyo yo naḥ pracodayāt ||
На картинке палочки как раз поставлены по этому принципу:
वाणीश्वराय विद्महे हयग्रीवाय धीमहि। तन्नो हयग्रीवः प्रचोदयात्॥
vāṇīśvarāya vidmahe hayagrīvāya dhīmahi | tanno hayagrīvaḥ pracodayāt ||
Хотя собственно стихотворный размер гаятри тут не соблюдён.

А запятая - это европейский знак препинания, который в санскритских текстах тоже зачастую употребляют.

Нужно ли вам использовать знаки препинания и нужно ли вам разбивать фразу на 3 части - этого я не знаю.

----------

Влади (21.07.2013)

----------


## Нанда

> Палочки - это санскритские знаки пунктуации. В конце фразы они соответствуют нашей точке. Но в стихах они маркируют конец стихотворной строки. Размер гаятри состоит из трёх частей по 8 слогов с паузой после второй части. Одинарная палочка тут обозначает паузу после 2й части, а двойная - конец стиха. Ведическая гаятри имеет такой вид:
> तत्सवितुर्वरेण्यं भर्गो देवस्य धीमहि। धियो यो नः प्रचोदयात्॥
> tat savitur vareṇyaṁ bhargo devasya dhīmahi | dhīyo yo naḥ pracodayāt ||
> На картинке палочки как раз поставлены по этому принципу:
> वाणीश्वराय विद्महे हयग्रीवाय धीमहि। तन्नो हयग्रीवः प्रचोदयात्॥
> vāṇīśvarāya vidmahe hayagrīvāya dhīmahi | tanno hayagrīvaḥ pracodayāt ||
> Хотя собственно стихотворный размер гаятри тут не соблюдён.
> 
> А запятая - это европейский знак препинания, который в санскритских текстах тоже зачастую употребляют.
> ...


ок-спасибо!

----------

